# MIA- Leslie!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie and Tori are without internet (yikes- I can't imagine!) so if anyone is waiting on emails, etc that is why! 

Let's hope they get connected soon!

Amanda


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw.... COME BACK TO US SOON Leslie and Tori!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I would go insane without internet! I'm such an addict, LOL. Hope to see you around again soon Leslie!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I'm a major addict too Carolina. We miss you guys. Hurry back.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm finally back! :whoo:My son worked on the problem yesterday for a bit, but then realized part of what he needed to fix it was on his computer at work . So, he came right after work today and was able to get it up and running like new! :clap2:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

whew, so glad we found you!
Carole


----------

